# Hawkesbury Herp Society Annual Show 2011



## FAY (May 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Don't forget this show. It will be fantastic!

*Hawkesbury Herp Show
Sunday 15th May 10am - 4pm
Penrith Sports Centre 
32 Herbert St Cambridge Park
Entry Fee: $10 adult
child under 12- $5
Family (2 adults & 3 children) $25
for more info: [email protected]
*

*Make sure you note this down in your diary, not to be missed!*


----------



## wranga (May 1, 2011)

should be there


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 1, 2011)

Looking forward to going. Not getting any reps just having a look. I will be a bit of a zombie during the day as I am on nightshift all weekend. Can't wait 



bucky said:


> ill be there. picking up a tristis off spongebob and another kreffts turtle to add to my collection. cant wait.


 
Lucky you I tried convincing my family to let me get one but they wouldn't let me. Spongebobs tristis's are awesome


----------



## saximus (May 1, 2011)

I'll be there for sure. Does anyone know if they need any more volunteers yet?


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 1, 2011)

Hi I picked up a flyer the other day at the Petbarn and it says $5 adult, $2 child & $12 for a family should this be the entry fees?


----------



## hrafna (May 1, 2011)

i will be there! fingers crossed i can pick up a new addition to the family!


----------



## FAY (May 1, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> Hi I picked up a flyer the other day at the Petbarn and it says $5 adult, $2 child & $12 for a family should this be the entry fees?



I copied and pasted this from an advertisement that I saw. Anyway, if it is cheaper to get in , it will be a pleasant surprise. Maybe a member who is a member of this club can verify prices.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 1, 2011)

I rummaged through my bag and found the paper...


----------



## hrafna (May 1, 2011)

the following is copied from their fb page.
Reptiles for swap and sale Reptiles Display and show Prizes galore.

Admission Adult $5 child $2 family $12

This year there will be rock climbing, face painting and a jumping castle. Also Orchard hills Rural fire brigade and a Hotrod club will be coming out.

Exhibitions by

Neville Burns (Blue Mountains Reptile awareness displays) 
Anthony Stimson (Australian Wildlife Displays)
Stephen Boys (Walkabout Reptiles)
Tony Scalas (Reptile Rule)

And a talk by Dr Michelle Bingley (Little Creatures Veterinary Services) on Basic care for Reptiles.

Food and drinks available. Onsite parking.

Stalls available for breeders sellers and exhibitors 
For information on stall prices and Show entries 
Call John Mostyn on 041692228
or email for an information pack 
[email protected]


----------



## FAY (May 2, 2011)

keeping it up there


----------



## FAY (May 6, 2011)

Just a week and a bit to go. Should be a fantastic day.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 6, 2011)

oooooh thanks for the reminder Fay!!! will be there for sure, cant wait...


----------



## dragonboy69 (May 6, 2011)

saximus said:


> I'll be there for sure. Does anyone know if they need any more volunteers yet?



any volunters required


----------



## FAY (May 6, 2011)

Keeping this up there so no one forgets.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 6, 2011)

Does it cause problems if you want to purchase a rep on the day and you don't have your licence on you? I sent mine off weeks ago for renewal to make sure I had it in time for the expo and it still hasn't come back!


----------



## saximus (May 6, 2011)

It probably depends on the seller. Why did you have to send the whole licence? Wouldn't you just have to send an application form or something?


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 6, 2011)

I was under the impression you just keep the blue pages yourself and send in the whole book for renewal and then they send you back an updated one? That's what I've always done anyway...


----------



## saximus (May 6, 2011)

The book isn't your licence. You should have a separate piece of paper with your licence details. You won't be receiving a new book unless you specifically request one because of the ebook system


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 6, 2011)

Oh crap, really? I might have to have a look in my filing cabinet then. I've only bee doing it that way for over 10yrs! Lol


----------



## dossy (May 6, 2011)

FAY said:


> Keeping this up there so no one forgets.




fay could we get a expo info section of this forum? i know how anoying it can be looking for them and im sure you could possibly raise abit more awareness for them

im hoping to make it to this expo sonds like lots of fun


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 6, 2011)

I shall probably be there. Hoping to pick up a female beardy to breed later in the year and check out all the geckos. Just have to not succumb to buying anything I do not need.


----------



## dragonboy69 (May 6, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I shall probably be there. Hoping to pick up a female beardy to breed later in the year and check out all the geckos. Just have to not succumb to buying anything I do not need.


 
Just have to not succumb to buying anything I do not need. How can you say no to those reptiles that will be looking at you like with those puppy dog eyes thinking take me home lol


----------



## johneven (May 6, 2011)

thank u for imform me i will be looking forward to the show


----------



## FAY (May 7, 2011)

dossy said:


> fay could we get a expo info section of this forum? i know how anoying it can be looking for them and im sure you could possibly raise abit more awareness for them
> 
> im hoping to make it to this expo sonds like lots of fun



Hi dossy,

This is not something that I can do, but Admin can.
You will need to put this request into the 'Our Community' Forum.


----------



## IgotFrogs (May 9, 2011)

i wish i could make it


----------



## FAY (May 10, 2011)

Keeping it up there


----------



## NotoriouS (May 10, 2011)

I've missed all the Expo's this year.. hopefully shouold be able to make it to this one!! Not looking to buy any animals (just picked up 2 bredli's this weekend!) but will be bringing the family along to have a look


----------



## snakes123 (May 10, 2011)

Is this a big expo? like will there be heaps of animals for sale?


----------



## FAY (May 11, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Is this a big expo? like will there be heaps of animals for sale?



I am sure it will be. They are hoping to beat the Illawarra Reptile Society Show that attracted more than 4,000 people!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 11, 2011)

Well they have got signs hanging up around the place advertising it. I drove past one on Monday. So people should know about it. So hopefully means lots of people will go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killimike (May 11, 2011)

FAY said:


> I am sure it will be. They are hoping to beat the Illawarra Reptile Society Show that attracted more than 4,000 people!!



Yikes! I dunno if the venue is quite as big as the IRS show's....


----------



## Sherellie (May 11, 2011)

I am pretty new to owning a reptile (a spotted python named Monty ) and am really looking forward to bringing my boys to the expo! Do we need the paper with our licence no. or is the no. enough? Is it specifically reptiles or will there also be frogs (we have 2 green tree frogs (Thunder & Lightening). Thanks


----------



## FAY (May 11, 2011)

Sherellie said:


> I am pretty new to owning a reptile (a spotted python named Monty ) and am really looking forward to bringing my boys to the expo! Do we need the paper with our licence no. or is the no. enough? Is it specifically reptiles or will there also be frogs (we have 2 green tree frogs (Thunder & Lightening). Thanks




I think you better check. Unless you are selling reptiles or showing reptiles, I doubt if other reptiles will be allowed.
I will be selling some frogs.


----------



## sammy09 (May 11, 2011)

Im going


----------



## Sherellie (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Fay, sorry by boys I meant my 4 children (when I re-read my post I realised I didn't make that very clear lol) )


----------



## FAY (May 11, 2011)

hahahaha..I understand now.


----------



## sammy09 (May 11, 2011)

lol i got my licence now so i wonder what im going to bring home 

just reminding everyone


----------



## Gecko :) (May 14, 2011)

1 more sleep!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (May 14, 2011)

Just a question, How are people going to be proving their licence? I have paperwork from the DECCW with my name address licence number and all legit signature etc etc, I want to know what other people will be doing because my licence was sent off in the mail and I want to know if their is other ways (maybe a possibility of print outs from the DECCW website). I'm just curious because I don't want to get there and be left high and dry.

Zac


----------



## FAY (May 14, 2011)

I don't know Zac.Most people will have their licence with them.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (May 14, 2011)

Hmm, Thats a bit of a bugger..Now by licence do you mean the book or the paper that came with the book ? Because I've always take both just in case haha, Because the paper I have came with the book last year when I sent it off and has the same details that are on the book.

Zac.


----------



## SamNabz (May 14, 2011)

Zac, your book is not your licence, it is simply to keep your records in and the only reason it displays your licence number and details is so the DECC know who it belongs too when you send it back. The piece of paper with your licence number and details on there is your *actual* licence.

As we are using the E-Book (online system) as the default record keeping tool, you only need to take that piece of paper with you when buying reptiles. To receive a record keeping book you will have to contact the DECC and request one as it is now optional (if you haven't done so already).


----------



## Ramsayi (May 14, 2011)

Your license is enough,no need to bring the book.The only info I ever get from a buyer is name,suburb,postcode and AKL#


----------



## FAY (May 14, 2011)

Keep this up here.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! Thats a load of my shoulders haha. Hope to see some of you guys around ! 

Zac.


----------



## woosang (May 15, 2011)

Very excited picking up my Roughies from Snake Ranch so am going straight from night shift to be there..


----------



## Mighty_Moose (May 15, 2011)

Haha, I don't think I can sleep.. very excited!!! I'll be in the market for some levis or thickies! (or more)


Zac


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 15, 2011)

haha ohh where all so excited,see you all there and we can have a big group hug


----------



## sookie (May 15, 2011)

AAAWWWW,wish i could go.bummer living in SA.what i really need to do is find out about 1 big expo,save all year and then attend just the one.but which expo?
oh and us poor people who can't go,please put up pics when you get home.ta.


----------



## zulu (May 15, 2011)

Quite a big turn up at the show today,took a few pics,Shanes aussie pythons,Mark and pias reptiles (Ramsayi) they are the ones with the round see through displays.few pics of a jungle i liked that was in the show and an olive python. Turtles R Us were there and i got a pic,mostly it was hard to get a look at what was there because of the crowd let alone take pics.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 15, 2011)

Took no pics but bought a female beardy home with me to breed at the end of the year.


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 15, 2011)

There were plenty of people there, no new animals for me, just a couple of books 


----------



## xmickx (May 15, 2011)

it was my first show .........and wow alot of people and a lot to see coooooool


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 15, 2011)

I picked up a few bits and pieces for my tanks, no new animals though. In some ways I wish the shows would allow some time for enthusiasts to get in and see what's on offer before all the general public get in. It was almost impossible to see any of the stands just because people had never seen a lizard or snake before. I love that it gets people interested but if I got hit by one more kid I was gonna snap! Lol


----------



## snakes123 (May 15, 2011)

I wish i could have gone. Does anyone have any more pics to show me what i missed?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 15, 2011)

> I picked up a few bits and pieces for my tanks, no new animals though. In some ways I wish the shows would allow some time for enthusiasts to get in and see what's on offer before all the general public get in. It was almost impossible to see any of the stands just because people had never seen a lizard or snake before. I love that it gets people interested but if I got hit by one more kid I was gonna snap! Lol


Everyone would claim themself enthusiast. I managed to weasel my way in well enough.


----------



## zulu (May 15, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> I wish i could have gone. Does anyone have any more pics to show me what i missed?


 
I took this photo of 4 little GTPs that were from Adrian Hemmens, Daniel Garcia had them at his table,the two on top are yearlings at 1250 each and the two on bottom hatchlings at 1000 each.
I couldnt get into other places to get pics as it was like sardines!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 15, 2011)

So who else bought some reptiles?


----------



## Tiliqua (May 15, 2011)

Breeder's tables are always gonna be crowded, however I think this expo had the best way of setting breeder's table out. A large square of seller's tables with buyer's walking around the perimeter. Much better than squeezing down aisles and bumping into people behind you. Retail hall was very well spaced out and still had good traffic passing through. The Wedge-tail eagle kinda stole the show for me  Didn't seem as many people as Illawarra's show, but was probably my favourite expo this year. Well done Hawkesbury Herp Society.


----------



## snakes123 (May 15, 2011)

zulu said:


> I took this photo of 4 little GTPs that were from Adrian Hemmens, Daniel Garcia had them at his table,the two on top are yearlings at 1250 each and the two on bottom hatchlings at 1000 each.
> I couldnt get into other places to get pics as it was like sardines!


 
Thanks. I would love a GTP as soon as i can get one.


----------



## saximus (May 15, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> So who else bought some reptiles?


 I bought another tristis off Spongebob


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 15, 2011)

Another great show! I had the best job of the day getting to spend most of the day manning the Venomous Snake enclosures. I nearly had to be dragged out at the end of the day. Loved it so much!

Another thing I love about the Reptile expos is being able to meet all the people who you get to talk to online on the forum in the flesh rather than just online. also being able to talk to heaps and heaps of herpetologists that are way more experienced than I am.
The best people are reptile people!


----------



## dragonboy69 (May 15, 2011)

who was the seller of the striped jungle next to Brad Wlker today has anyone got his contact details as I lost his details some how dont no how if so can you pm it to me or post it up if its ok cheers


----------



## Dan40D (May 15, 2011)

Wish i could have gone, got up early and was all ready to go, but my wife (whos 6 months pregnant) wasn't well this morning, so i stayed at home, there will always be other expos, saved me from wanting a heap of animals that i can't afford or have i suppose.


----------



## dangles (May 15, 2011)

overheard something interesting at one table( tbh i dont know if the breeder was taking the piss outta someone he knew), he was saying he had 100%het for albino jungles. The guy on the buyers side of the table replied albino carpet and was told no albino jungle. Has anyone seen or heard of an albino jungle in captivity.


was quite a variety of animals on sale. People were complaining about kids at other expo's, i must say adults at this 1 were very rude towards my children that asked politely " excuse me can i get through to see the snakes" some of which just grunted or told them to wait till they were done in a rude manner. I left about 30 mins after getting there as i was close to knocking someone out after this.

Anyone know if there were any adult female diamonds for sale there?


----------



## killimike (May 15, 2011)

I had a great day! It was a fantastic expo, many thanks to the wonderful organisers and volunteers, along with the sellers  It was awesome to get the chance to meet some people in real life that I had only met on here!

I also picked up a pair of really cute pilbs from Spongebob! 

I would be really interested to know how many people were there over the whole day, it was very crowded in the middle of the day around the sellers tables, but I think the format was much better than aisles.



dangles said:


> Anyone know if there were any adult female diamonds for sale there?



Yes there were $250 IIRC


----------



## wranga (May 15, 2011)

dangles said:


> overheard something interesting at one table( tbh i dont know if the breeder was taking the piss outta someone he knew), he was saying he had 100%het for albino jungles. The guy on the buyers side of the table replied albino carpet and was told no albino jungle. Has anyone seen or heard of an albino jungle in captivity



their been around awhile. same guy was selling them at IRS. there use tobe a pic on this site of an albino darwin mating with a jungle


----------



## FAY (May 15, 2011)

dangles said:


> overheard something interesting at one table( tbh i dont know if the breeder was taking the piss outta someone he knew), he was saying he had 100%het for albino jungles. The guy on the buyers side of the table replied albino carpet and was told no albino jungle. Has anyone seen or heard of an albino jungle in captivity.
> 
> Yes, apparently they are now throwing albinos over everything they can get their hands on. You had better watch out as you may be next


----------



## dangles (May 15, 2011)

wranga said:


> their been around awhile. same guy was selling them at IRS. there use tobe a pic on this site of an albino darwin mating with a jungle





FAY said:


> dangles said:
> 
> 
> > overheard something interesting at one table( tbh i dont know if the breeder was taking the piss outta someone he knew), he was saying he had 100%het for albino jungles. The guy on the buyers side of the table replied albino carpet and was told no albino jungle. Has anyone seen or heard of an albino jungle in captivity.
> ...


----------



## FAY (May 15, 2011)

To my knowledge and I could be wrong, I have not heard of an albino jungle.


----------



## Darlyn (May 15, 2011)

FAY said:


> dangles said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, apparently they are now throwing albinos over everything they can get their hands on. You had better watch out as you may be next
> ...


----------



## mike83 (May 15, 2011)

Was a good day I arrived at around 10.15 and left at around 12 was getting really packed at that stage and the line up outside was pretty big, I thought it was pretty good some nice reptiles on display and for sale.

Did not get anything just copy of the new scales and tails mag all tho I did like shane scarf's granite mac or mite have been a stimson but I think it was a mac anybody have any pics of it ?


----------



## wranga (May 15, 2011)

dangles said:


> FAY said:
> 
> 
> > This guy seemed adamant that they were pure albino jungles and not crossed. I thought the same that they were jungles x albino darwins
> ...


----------



## dangles (May 15, 2011)

wranga said:


> im sure they would of been crossed from albino darwins and they havent been around long enough to breed the darwin out. this would take many generation of breeding


 
thats exactly my line of thought. Guess some people will say anything to make a sale


----------



## Ramsayi (May 15, 2011)

Without being drawn into a debate, once a crossed no amount of breeding will take the darwin out.


----------



## hilly (Mar 1, 2012)

The 2012 hawkesbury expo is this weekend (March 4), don't miss it!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 1, 2012)

hilly said:


> The 2012 hawkesbury expo is this weekend (March 4), don't miss it!


You realize you bumped last years thread which has the wrong info on it. Eg location, wrong date. Not much help lol


----------



## hilly (Mar 1, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> You realize you bumped last years thread which has the wrong info on it. Eg location, wrong date. Not much help lol



I bumped this thread because people have been contacting committee members saying "oh it's not until may now?" and "why has the date for the expo changed?" 

"lol".

For the record (again)-
The Hawkesbury Herps Expo will be this Sunday, March 4 at Penrith Panthers marquee, Panthers Complex, Mulgoa rd Penrith.


----------

